# My First Operating Steam Engine



## Philjoe5 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I just completed a test run of my first steam engine. It's a Ray HasBrouck design, engine #3 and is a great first time project. It operates at 20-30 psi of air, is made of bar stock. The original plans call for some soldering but I'm such a hack at it I redesigned those parts requiring it and made them one piece instead.







Cheers,
Phil
Lancaster, PA


----------



## wareagle (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice. Any video of it running?


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 15, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 15, 2007)

No video yet. I'm still in the 35 mm camera world. But a friend of mine has promised to video it and as soon as he does I'll give it a post.


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 15, 2007)

Great engine Phil.
Especially your first one, very ambitious.

John


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 15, 2007)

Phil I am still working on my first one. As a matter of fact I am in the shop right now. I plan on spending the day our here. Thats for posting your project, like everyone else has said...great job!


----------



## mklotz (Dec 15, 2007)

That's exceptionally clean for a first engine. Well done, indeed!

I sympathize about the soldering. It put me off at first and, like you, I designed around it in order to avoid demonstrating my incompetence.

I solved the problem by putting all my soldering gear on the bench one Saturday and spending the entire day just soldering bits of scrap together. With no "mission critical" parts to be produced, I could focus my entire attention on the process of soldering with no thought to the final product. I learned a lot that day and I still employ that concentration process when I need to teach myself some procedure that I've been avoiding.


----------



## Bob Parker (Dec 15, 2007)

Phil
Your work looks great. I bought the plans for this engine a few months ago. Was looking them over last night trying to decide if I should start building it. 
Thanks for posting
It gives me inspiration
Bob Parker


----------



## tattoomike68 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow! my first engine was made from a scrap pile and is nothing even close to that.

I cant even guess what your other engines will look like but im sure they will be fine works of machanical art.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. A scanned photograph is kind of like looking at a movie actress in a film. A lot of blemishes disappear in the haze. I should clarify, though, that's my first steam  engine. I've built some Stirling engines too and they can be seen in my avatar. They run but not too reliably. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Davyboy (Dec 16, 2007)

Philjoe,&#160; That's a very nice bit of work.&#160; My work has a few 'warts' also.&#160; Seems that I am my own harshest critic. Most folks don't seem to notice, they are just impressed (as I am) by your fine craftsmanship and efforts.


----------

